# SPRINGS



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the best combination of front and rear springs, lift kit, etc..... for long distance trail riding with heavy front and rear load, on an 08-800

tks, gates


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Best bet is to probably just see if HighLifter has a set of heavy duty springs for the SPortsman, I'm sure that they do.


----------

